# Sprint Now Shows incoming/outgoing texts on the bill



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

I sure wish they had this 4-5 years ago...

And yes, once I noticed, I looked. Nothing.

Note, the content is not shown. Just the phone number, time, and if it was incoming or outgoing.

Public Service Announcement.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Uh-Oh, I better switch carriers.



You can always switch to paperless billing so the evidence is not mailed to your house.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

blueinbr said:


> Uh-Oh, I better switch carriers.
> 
> You can always switch to paperless billing so the evident is not mailed to your house.


Dude, really??


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

blueinbr said:


> Uh-Oh, I better switch carriers.
> 
> You can always switch to paperless billing so the evident is not mailed to your house.


The online bill can easily be accessed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

And also EASIER to search and other things.

The number of text messages your SO is sending can also be a sign of cheating.
ie: hundreds, if not thousands of texts a month... and they are much more than what you two are transmitting. 

Catching lies:
I was asleep all night.

But the logs show constant texting at that time.... and you can see who they are texting to.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

TaDor said:


> And also EASIER to search and other things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's why the invented Kik.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

blueinbr said:


> That's why the invented Kik.


There are always ways...

There are a lot of non-tech savvy cheaters out there that won't be aware of Sprint's new display. It doesn't show up on the paper bill, only online. I was looking at charges for a totally different reason and was like, WHOA! LOOK AT THAT!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I kept seeing posts here telling the potential BS to check their phone bill. I never understood what they meant. I have att and they list neither numbers nor texts in any detail other than total count. So one day i went online to my account and after drilling through the user unfriendly options did see that yes, the IMs are listed in detail.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

pidge70 said:


> The online bill can easily be accessed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




True but only one spouse probably knows the password. I guess the key take away here is to make sure you are that one.


----------

